# Welche Vorteile bringt die Einheit der Thüringer Angler in einem Verband?



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2011)

Zugesandt vom Geschäftsführer des TLAV und gerne von uns veröffentlicht:

*Ein Anglerverband für Thüringen unter einem gemeinsamen Dach​*
Nur gemeinsam werden wir es schaffen, das Angeln als soziale und ökologische Komponente in unserer Gesellschaft und unserem Freistaat Thüringen zu erhalten.

·	Wo stehen wir in Thüringen?

·	Was eint unsere Verbände?

·	Was trennt die Verbände voneinander?

·	Wo wollen wir hin?

·	Wer steht uns im Weg?

·	Wie erreichen wir unser Ziel?

*Wie stellt sich die Situation bei uns in Thüringen dar?*
In Thüringen gibt es aktuell drei Anglerverbände mit insgesamt 21.500 Mitgliedern. 

Der Thüringer Landesangelfischereiverband (TLAV im VDSF) mit ca. 12.000, der Verband für Angeln und Naturschutz Thüringen (VANT im DAV) mit ca. 6.300 und der Angelfischereiverband Ostthüringen (AFVOT im DAV) mit ca. 3.200 Mitgliedern.

Durch Mitgliederwanderungen zwischen den Verbänden sind TLAV und VANT territorial weit aufgesplittert, was zum einen den Aufwand der Verwaltung unverhältnismäßig erhöht und zum anderen „Randvereinen“ Nachteile bei der Teilhabe am Verbandsleben bringt.

Erfreulich! Zwei Verbände sind sich ihrer Verantwortung für die Thüringer Angelfischerei bewusst und haben die  Notwendigkeit eines einheitlichen Anglerverbandes im Freistaat Thüringen erkannt. So werden im Jahr 2012 der Thüringer Landesangelfischereiverband e.V. und der Angelfischereiverband Ostthüringen e.V. zu einem Verband mit dann über 15.000 Mitgliedern fusionieren. 

*Was eint unsere Verbände?*
·	Alle verstehen sich als Dienstleister für ihre Mitglieder.
·	Alle nehmen für sich in Anspruch, Natur-, Umwelt- und Artenschutz zu betreiben.
·	Alle bemühen sich um eine interessante Jugendarbeit.
·	Alle bieten ihren Mitgliedern Aus- und Fortbildungsmaßnahmen an.
·	Alle pflegen das Angeln in der Gemeinschaft.
·	TLAV und VANT verfügen über Gewässerverbünde (unterschiedlich strukturiert) zur Erleichterung des freizügigen und preiswerten Angelns ihrer Mitglieder in Thüringen und darüber hinaus.
·	Die Mitglieder des AFVOT konzentrieren sich auf ihre Vereinsgewässer.
·	Alle haben gemeinsame Probleme: Den Kormoran! Den Schwarzangler! Die kleine Wasserkraft! Die zunehmende Einschränkung des Uferbetretungsrechtes! u.v.m.


*Was trennt die Verbände voneinander?*
Trennendes finden wir am wenigsten in den Sachthemen und Strukturen der Verbände.
Auch die große Mehrzahl der Anglervereine, egal welchem Dachverband sie angehören, haben die Vorteile der Kooperation längst erkannt. Beispiele gut funktionierender und vorurteilsfreier Zusammenarbeit zwischen Vereinen der verschiedenen Verbände zum Vorteil ihrer Mitglieder existieren seit vielen Jahren.


*Wer steht uns im Weg?*
Die Mauern befinden sich vor allem in den Köpfen einiger, weniger Verbandsfunktionäre, welche sich mit ihrer für die Thüringer Anglerfischerei äußerst schädlichen Angelpolitik glücklicherweise zunehmend selbst isolieren. Mit wiederkehrendem Vertrauensbruch, gezielten Falschinformationen, schädlichen Allianzen und stetigen Angriffen gegen die progressiven Kräfte in der Thüringer Angelfischerei wird die Einheit der Thüringer Anglerschaft auf Dauer nicht aufzuhalten sein. 


*Wie erreichen wir die Einheit der Thüringer Angler?*
Zunächst stellt sich die Frage, wer will diese Einheit wirklich und in welchen Strukturen?
Seit der Mitgliederversammlung des TLAV am 21.02.2008 gibt es ein klares Bekenntnis seiner Mitglieder zur Fusion der drei Thüringer Anglerverbände zu einem Verband.

Wie ernst der TLAV sein Angebot zur Fusion meint, zeigt auch der aktuelle Beschluss der Mitgliederversammlung vom 12.03.2011 aus dem VDSF auszutreten (kein einfacher Schritt) und unter dem Dach des DAV die Fusion der Thüringer Anglerverbände anzustreben. Dies dürfte wohl die letzten Zweifler vom aufrichtigen Bekenntnis des TLAV zur Einheit der Thüringer Angler, überzeugen. 

Der Angelfischereiverband Ostthüringen e.V. bekennt sich ebenfalls zu einem einheitlichen Anglerverband in Thüringen, was er mit der Unterzeichnung der Kooperationsvereinbarung im Jahr 2010 mit dem TLAV noch einmal bekräftigte. 

Versuche, die Thüringer Verbände unter einem Dach oder in anderer Form zu einigen, hat es seit mehr als 15 Jahren gegeben. Sie hießen „Runder Fischertisch“, „Fischerstammtisch“, etc. Der aktuelle Nachfolger heißt „Interessengemeinschaft Thüringer Fischerei (IThF)“.  

Diese wurde mit der Unterzeichnung der „Vereinbarung zur Gründung der IThF“ durch den damaligen Landwirtschaftsminister Dr. Volker Sklenar und die amtierenden Präsidenten der Verbände am 03.08.2009 gegründet. 

In der gemeinsamen Satzung der IThF haben sich die Präsidenten aller drei Verbände mit ihrer Unterschrift für die Gründung eines einheitlichen Anglerverbandes in Thüringen bis spätestens 2012 verbindlich ausgesprochen. 

Leider gibt es seitens des Verbandes für Angeln und Naturschutz e.V. (VANT), besser gesagt durch seine Verbandsspitze, bis heute kein klares Bekenntnis zu einer Fusion der drei Thüringer Anglerverbände bis 2012.

Im Gegenteil, die aktuelle Verbandspolitik des VANT setzt eher auf Verzögerung einer möglichen und so dringend notwendigen Fusion.

Die momentanen Aktivitäten und die oft unsachliche, auf Konfrontation ausgerichtete Informationspolitik der Verbandsspitze des VANT zeigen nicht wirklich den Wunsch bzw. den Willen nach einem freundschaftlichen, vertrauensvollen Miteinander.    

Mit der Fusion von zwei Thüringer Anglerverbänden, des TLAV und AFVOT im Jahr 2012 wird ein erster, wichtiger Schritt auf dem Weg zur Einheit der Thüringer Angler vollzogen. 

Es wäre wünschenswert gewesen, wenn sich in den vergangenen zwei Jahren auch kompetente, verlässliche Vertreter des VANT an gemeinsamen, Ziel führenden Gesprächen zur Fusion beteiligt hätten. Die Chancen die dafür die IG „Thüringer Fischerei“ allen drei Anglerverbänden bot waren groß. Leider wurden sie speziell von den Vertretern des VANT nicht genutzt. 

Dies ist umso unverständlicher, da es am Ende des Weges der Vereinigung der drei Thüringer Anglerverbände keine Verlierer, sondern nur Gewinner geben kann. Als Verlierer werden sich bestenfalls eine Handvoll derer begreifen, die sich heute noch als Hindernis auf dem Weg zur Fusion der Thüringer Angler entgegen stellen.

Eine wirkliche Alternative zu einem einheitlichen Anglerverband, welcher die Interessen aller Thüringer Angler vertritt, haben wir nicht. 


Dietrich Roese						Hans - Erhard Schiller
Präsident TLAV						Präsident AFVOT

 „Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben“

Wollen wir Thüringer Angler und Fischer 
zu spät kommen?


*Welche Vorteile bringt die Einheit der Thüringer Angler in einem Verband? *

-	ist in der Lage sich aktuellen und zukünftigen Aufgaben und Herausforderungen in der Angelfischerei erfolgreicher zu stellen

-	stärkerer Interessenvertreter, Dienstleister und Partner für die Anglervereine 

-	effizienterer Einsatz finanzieller Mittel

-	Schaffung moderner Personalstrukturen in der Angelfischerei

-	Verbesserung der Angelbedingungen für die Mitglieder

-	Einheitliche Informationspolitik nach innen und außen

-	Bündelung der Lobbyarbeit und fachlicher Potenziale

-	stärkere Akzeptanz und geschlossenes Auftreten gegenüber der Verwaltung,  Politik und anderen Verbänden (Gesetzgebung, Kormoran, WRRL, Naturschutz etc.)

-	keine konkurrierenden Pachtangebote für Fischereirechte

-	erfolgreichere Jugendarbeit, Aus- und Fortbildung nach einheitlichen Grundsätzen

-	keine Abwerbung von Vereinen zwischen den Verbänden


Auf Grund zunehmender Probleme in der Angelfischerei ergeben sich zum 
dringend notwendigen Einigungsprozess der Anglerverbände in Thüringen eine Vielzahl von Fragen, welche jeden Angler nachdenklich stimmen sollten. 

20 Jahre Wiedervereinigung und immer noch kein einheitlicher Anglerverband  in Thüringen. – Warum?


Können mehrere Anglerverbände in Thüringen auf Dauer wirklich ein Garant für eine starke Interessenvertretung der Thüringer Anglerschaft sein?


Sind die Bedenken einiger Verbandsfunktionäre vor einem geeinten Anglerverband in Thüringen berechtigt oder nur vorgeschoben?


Braucht die Thüringer Angelfischerei wirklich einen zusätzlichen
5. Verband (Fischereiverband) oder nicht viel dringender die notwendige
Einheit der Angler?


Wollen diejenigen Angelfunktionäre, welche heute noch ihren Mitgliedern einen Fischereiverband als eine erstrebenswerte Zielstellung verkaufen, tatsächlich einen einheitlichen Anglerverband oder arbeiten sie allein an ihrem Machterhalt?


Gibt es sachliche Gründe, welche gegen einen einheitlichen Anglerverband in Thüringen sprechen? Wenn ja, welche?


Der Weg zur Vereinigung der Thüringer Angler führt über einen ehrlichen, verlässlichen und fairen Umgang zwischen den Anglerverbänden!


Informieren alle Verbandsfunktionäre ihre Mitglieder wahrheitsgetreu bzw. diskutieren Sie das Thema der Gründung eines einheitlichen Anglerverbandes in Thüringen mit ihren Vereinen ehrlich und zielorientiert?  


Wer blockiert den Einigungsprozess der Angler in Thüringen tatsächlich? 

Vertreten tatsächlich alle Verbandsfunktionäre die Interessen der Anglerschaft?


----------

